# Anal gland problems



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Barney is a 5 year old sweetie pie who is having his anal sacs emptied every 4 weeks! 

Not only is this very expensive, but it bothers him....so any ideas on what to feed him that will help this problem go away?

He currently is eating frozen green beans, bits of chicken cut into very small pieces and Fromm's kibble. He gets the frozen green beans only once each day - usually in the evening. He gets a dried liver snack each night before bedtime (!) and Wellness snacks, broken in half during the day. His weight is normal at 11 lbs and he is very healthy.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Marge


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I had toy poodles while growing up and my mother would somtimes have to do something with those glands. She never really explained what she was doing and why, and I didn't ask, lol. I would also be interested in more information on the subject incase the need arises.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Marge, I share your pain. My 4 and 1/2 year old boy Jasper has the same problem. Poor Jasper's glands are in the wrong place so even if I gave him tons of fiber her would not be able to release them on his on (unless of course he gets very anxious and then he releases them in my usually just cleaned house.) He too hates it, and he hates it when they are full, I know because he withdraws from us. He is all happy again once the vet has done the deed.

Here is what I know, if it helps...Many vets say fiber, fiber, fiber. not sure if fromms has a weight loss formula, but they are usually higher in fiber. Wellness has a grain free weight loss formula that is pretty high in fiber too. Of course if Barney's are misplaced like Jasper's this will not help...maybe next time at your vets ask if they are positioned to released on their own.

My vet has a theory that the glands could be related to allergies... they are a secretion just like noses and eyes... we have tried switching proteins and it helps a bit. But I have not tried the real elimination diet that is needed to really detect allergies.

A Canine nutritionist I have worked with suggested a powder called "arabinogalactin powder" it is from the larch tree and is basically a fiber, but also prebiotic and a wonderful immune support. When we started using it, we went from having to express every 4 weeks to every 6 or 8. the secretion is also a lot clearer. It is a little tricky as too much makes it worse... you kind of have to figure out what works for Barney. I would say Jasper gets a little more than 1/4 tsp a day split between each meal.

http://www.vitacost.com/FoodScience-of-Vermont-Arabinogalactan-Powder

But It still has to be done and not from the outside either...but my vet is teaching me how to do this...it is not all that hard and if you can do it right before a bath, not that nasty. (ok it is nasty, but better than it seeping out onto your furniture right?) So perhaps your vet can teach you...my experience is as much as they like your money this is one job they are happy to give up.

I have tried to do research on the surgery-- but it seems like it can cause incontinence, but I would love to know if anyone here has had experience with AG removal surgery.

good luck, let me know if you try the powder.

Missy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good points Missy! 
My guys are all on a high fiber diet and we have never ever had an anal gland problem -so I would suspect that fiber plays a big part in helping. But if they are positioned wrong, like Jasper's it just means more vet visits, or the lovely task of learning to do it yourself. I would first try to high fiber diet, and see how he does.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Before my anatolian Cosmo passed away, I had to express his anal glands, I did it once a week. I watched a video on you tube, and did a search... it was easier b/c he was 125 lbs and everything on him was big and he was a really calm, cooperative boy.

I remember my sis doing it on our family cat back in college, after the vet showed her how to do it. it's not fun, but it's possible and fairly easy to do yourself.

PM me if you want more info.


----------

